
Firefox 47 Release Notes - JoshTriplett
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/47.0/releasenotes/
======
gsnedders
Sadly only just caught,
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1278605](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1278605):
"Selenium webdriver will totally break when 47 ships: it just causes the
browser to crash on startup."

~~~
everial
Thanks for pointing this out; saved us an update and reversion headache.

Also fyi, link has an extra trailing '>'.

------
wjoe
Why is the Widevine support they're adding limited to Windows and OS X? It's
supported by Chrome in Linux.

Of course, HTML5 video is supposed to make video on the web more standard and
easily available, but DRM means you need every CDM to support both your
browser and OS...

~~~
gue5t
Why is Firefox adding CDM support at all? Do they not care about the security
and well-being of their users? Or do they think that somehow making
ideological compromises will further their proclaimed goals of respecting and
helping users of the Web?

The whole point of CDMs is to _prevent_ users from doing things (e.g. taking
screenshots or clips of videos for fair use, or backing them up, or pirating
wholesale). You can't claim that this is empowering users.

Any effective CDM implementation requires a _media company_ having final
control over the user's computer (or a nested computer as provided by
TrustZone or SGX). This is not compatible with user freedom or security.

This seems like the opposite of what Mozilla is supposed to be working for. If
Mozilla can't exist without market share, and they can only have market share
by giving up on user freedom, then simple modus ponens tells us that Mozilla
can't exist. If this is the case, those interested in continuing to pursue the
goals of empowering typical computer users should look into some form of
praxis more effective than developing a Web browser.

~~~
01Michael10
I dunno, maybe they like their users to be able to play content on the web?
People NOT being able to do that on Firefox would just speed up the
conversations to Chrome. You know you can turn any CDM module off right?

------
JoshTriplett
The most interesting things in Firefox 47: automatically detecting embedded
YouTube Flash videos, converting them to HTML5, and dropping the whitelist of
plugins/sites that bypass "click to activate". One more step towards
eliminating the last browser plugin, Flash.

~~~
eps
Interesting indeed.

One could suspect, of course, that this Google-specific kludge is meant to
test waters and prep for automatic Flash-to-HTML5 video ads conversions, but
that'd be just ridiculous.

~~~
icebraining
This doesn't convert the video data, just an <object> to an <iframe>. AFAIK
most ads are already served as scripts that load the content dynamically, so
the ad networks can serve whatever they want.

------
eisa01
Not sure why it's not in the release notes, but this adds per-monitor DPI
support!

Pretty major feature for professional users, does Chrome support it yet?

------
sleepless
Nice update. Three finger tap dictionary lookup has been fixed for OS X 10.11.
But we'll have to wait until v49 to see this in stable.

Please fix the services menu issues on OS X next:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1261299](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1261299)
Bug is assigned, so looking forward to that.

------
jsingleton
This also adds support for ChaCha20/Poly1305 cipher suites. Chrome has
supported this for a while and it performs better on some mobile devices.

You can go to
[https://privacyinternational.org](https://privacyinternational.org) to test
this. Then click the lock and go to more info to see the tech details.

